# Possible DPF issue



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Too hard to tell yet. Keep driving and you'll know within 1000 miles if there's an issue and based on your mileage you'll be under the bumper to bumper. I'm anal and pay attention to little details like that too but it's probably nothing. Sometimes soot amounts don't go up on the monitors in a uniform pattern. I wouldn't sweat it until there's truly a problem!


----------



## Jdugie123 (Jul 29, 2014)

I will definitely keep a watch on it. I just do a lot of driving out to the middle of no where and don't want to get stuck.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Kind of makes me glad that I never bothered with something like that. My 102K miles has been a happy 102K miles due to my ignorance of what's going on behind the curtain.


----------



## Jdugie123 (Jul 29, 2014)

It's just weird it has never gone that slow and it was going normal till it hit 12g. It is just doing something different then normal for me. I almost drive the same route every week so I have gotten to know the habits of the car good. I wish I could just get in and drive but I saved my trucks engine once by monitoring everything so I really like to keep watch on things. I can't afford to have my vehicle down for a extended period.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.
Re: *Possible DPF issue*

My occasionally dyslexic eye-brain connection thought you wrote PDF issue and I was about to recommend Adobe or Foxit readers.

Oh, never mind ......


----------

